# Gli, Glielo, gliela , gliele , glieli , gliene



## SãoEnrique

Buongiorno,

In Italiano loro hanno dei pronomi come ho postato sopra (Gli, Glielo, Gliela, Gliele, Glieli, Gliene). Mi piacerebbe sapere se l'utilizzazione dei seguenti pronomi è giusta. Per esempio vi do dei esempi e mi piacerebbe sapere se sono giusti.

-Io gli dico che lui deve andare a scuola.

-Io glielo ho domandato se lui potesse facere i suoi compiti.

-Io gliela ho aconsegliato di prendere il treno la mattina.

-Io gliele ho fatto dei belli regali.

-Io gliene ho parlato ma non hanno voluto venire.


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour SaoEnrique,
Tu pourrais peut-être lire d'abord ceci: http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/pronomi_combinati.htm


----------



## SãoEnrique

Grazie per la tua risposta, ma i miei esempi sono giusti ?

Ciao.


----------



## matoupaschat

Désolé, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a quelque cose que tu n'as pas compris. Prenons par exemple ta phrase "Io gliela ho aconsegliato di prendere il treno la mattina": dis moi en français ce que tu as voulu dire, et on en reparleras.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bonjour matoupaschat,

Quand j'ai écrit "Io gliela ho aconsegliato di prendere il treno la mattina", j'ai voulu dire "Je lui ai conseillé (à elle--> gliela) de prendre le train ce matin".
Effectivement c'est aussi très flou pour moi l'utilisation de ces pronoms.


----------



## Paquita

Si tu examines attentivement le lien de Matou, tu verras ceci :



> Compro​ _una bicicletta _​_a Carlo_​Gliela compro​



Il y a deux compléments, l'un direct, l'autre indirect.
Le sens de ta phrase est donc je *la lui* ai conseillé *de prendre le train*, soit *trois* compléments !
l
Il faut choisir entre "le" et "de prendre.".


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, c'est bien le problème auquel je pensais. 
En fait, gliela, c'est un groupe de 2 pronoms, le premier _gli(e)_ signifie _à lui, à elle, à eux, à elles_, et le deuxième, le complément d'objet direct, _la_ signifie aussi _la _en français .
Donc, je_ le/la _vois = (io) _lo/la_ vedo. Je _les_ (féminin) = _le_ vedo. Je _les_ (masculin) vois = _li _vedo .
Puis, je _lui_ dis (_à lui_) = _gli_ dico, je _lui (à elle)_ dis = _le _dico, je _leur (à eux ou à elles) _= en langue parlée actuelle _gli _dico (en langue plus surveillée, dico _loro_).
Et quand on doit exprimer les deux compléments, les deux pronoms s'unissent : je montre ma maison à Jean (ou à Marie) = je _la lui _montre = _gliela _mostro; je _leur_ montre mes livres, je _les leur _montre, _glieli_ mostro.
Okay? Bon, maintenant, va revoir le site que je t'ai indiqué http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/pronomi_combinati.htm, et, tant que tu y es, aussi ceci http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/grammatica-italiana/pronomi-diretti-indiretti.htm.
Avec ce que tu connais déjà d'italien, il ne doit y avoir aucun problème.
Ciao!

EDIT @ Paquit&: tes explications sont les bienvenues parce que, si moi aussi je suis retraité, je ne suis par contre pas du tout enseignant . Et bien entendu, quand j'ai commencé à rassembler mes idées pour cette réponse, je n'avais pas encore vu la tienne,... sinon, je ne pense pas que j'aurais eu le courage !


----------



## SãoEnrique

Bonjour Paquit& et matoupaschat,

Je tiens à vous remercier de votre précieuse aide. Effectivement pour moi aussi c'était très flou quand je voulais dire "Je la lui montre..." Grâce à vous je comprends mieux la place des pronoms en Italien, de même j'ai regardé les liens que vous m'avez laissé ils sont très intéressant (surtout le deuxième que je n'avais pas vu).

Enfin maintenant c'est bien plus clair et j'ai compris les erreurs que j'avais faites. Au revoir et bisous.


----------

